# Triglycerides (UPDATE) today



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I got Boo's bloodtest results yesterday. The vet said everything was fine except his triglycerides were higher than normal. He said it's puzzling, but he doesn't think it's anything to worry about & to just keep him on a lowfat diet,which he already is anyway. Of course,me being a natural born worrier,I can't let it go. He has been drinking more water the last 2 mths or so & he's even used Hannahs peepad & had 3 accidents. This is not normal for Boo,he has been perfectly outdoor pottytrained since before he was 6 mths old. So I called the vet back this morning insisting on more tests. The vet tried once again to ease my worry saying his thyroid was good & bloodsugar was normal. But, he said to bring him in Monday morning for a Cushings test & try to get a urine sample to bring. I guess he is humoring me, since he doesn't think the triglycerides is anything to worry about. Am I being a silly nervous Nelly? Boo seems perfectly healthy otherwise.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sue, I'm sorry, but I cant answer, I don't know anything about triglycerides (let alone be able to spell it) but I dont think you are being silly ... If you think that something is not quite right, check it out! Go with your gut!

I hope its absolutely nothing to worry about for the precious little Boo-Man!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I would get his thyroid checked. That and high cholestrerol were early warning signs for my first Malt Rosebud's hypothroidism. I see where the vet told you his thyroid was good but when was it last checked?

Nope you are not being silly for worrying at all!!!! You're being a good mommy!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Apr 11 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760727


> Sue, I'm sorry, but I cant answer, I don't know anything about triglycerides (let alone be able to spell it) but I dont think you are being silly ... If you think that something is not quite right, check it out! Go with your gut!
> 
> I hope its absolutely nothing to worry about for the precious little Boo-Man!!![/B]


Thanks Jacqui, yes I'm sticking with my gut feeling on this one. I'd rather the vet think I'm being overanxious than be neglectful. Boo & Hannah eat exactly the same thing,yet her bloodtest was completely normal on everything.


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 11 2009, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760729


> I would get his thyroid checked. That and high cholestrerol were early warning signs for my first Malt Rosebud's hypothroidism. I see where the vet told you his thyroid was good but when was it last checked?
> 
> Nope you are not being silly for worrying at all!!!! You're being a good mommy!!![/B]


Thanks Sher, Boo's thyroid levels were checked on Wed.when I took him in for a complete blood workup. The vet was only going to do a basic bloodtest when he did the dental, but I asked for the complete workup beforehand. I refuse to have either of them put under without being absolutely certain they are in good health. I hate to have to put Boo through this all day test, but I just can't not worry about this, even if the vet thinks its not that important.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Definitely check a urine sample. 

Was his bloodwork done after he was fasted?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 11 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760741


> Definitely check a urine sample.
> 
> Was his bloodwork done after he was fasted?[/B]


Yes, he fasted. He ate dinner just before 6 pm on Tues night & I whisked him off to the vet at 8 am Wed. morning for the bloodtest. That's 14 hrs. at least.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Had I not insisted on testing for Zoe when my vet and his ENTIRE staff was insisting that she was fine, she may not be here today. I'm a firm believer in early detection and going with your mommy instincts. You know Boo better than anyone. Don't feel silly at all. You're a great mommy! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hmmm, in thinking more about this... Did they send the thyroid test out? It's been many years but back then when I was dealing with Rosebud's problems I recall that the test took a few days and was sent to an outside lab. 

I am assuming that Boo has a weight problem, too, since you mention the low-fat diet?? If so, of course, that is a sign of hypothyroidism too. 

We moms definitely know best!! I remember telling my vet that when going for a walk, Rosebud had started sitting down in the middle of the road and I would have to carry her part of the way. He said that she was just being lazy and wanted to be carried. But it must have been from the hypothryoidism because it stopped when she *finally* got on medicine for it. 

So, we do know if something isn't wrong and our vets should respect that!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 11 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760746


> Had I not insisted on testing for Zoe when my vet and his ENTIRE staff was insisting that she was fine, she may not be here today. I'm a firm believer in early detection and going with your mommy instincts. You know Boo better than anyone. Don't feel silly at all. You're a great mommy! :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Crystal, I'm glad you insisted on testing for Zoe too. Mommy instints can't be ignored.


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 11 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760750


> Hmmm, in thinking more about this... Did they send the thyroid test out? It's been many years but back then when I was dealing with Rosebud's problems I recall that the test took a few days and was sent to an outside lab.
> 
> I am assuming that Boo has a weight problem, too, since you mention the low-fat diet?? If so, of course, that is a sign of hypothyroidism too.
> 
> ...


Sher, I'm not an expert on how bloodtesting works. But the vet did the bloodwork on Wed. & said he would call me when he got the results on Fri. so I assume it was done outside his practice. As far as I know, he doesn't have the capability for doing the labwork on a complete blood chem.
Boo is a slight chub, but he's in a normal weight range for his size.He's just at the high end of his weight range,according to the vet.He weighs 12 lbs, he should weigh no more than 12 lbs & no less than 11lbs.or slightly below. He is on a lowfat diet because he had pancreatitis 2 yrs ago but he has remained at the same exact weight even though I feed him less than the recommended amt. He has plenty of energy,I call him my energizerbunny. He's always been ready for some action.I've always wondered why he didn't lose weight,maybe I will find an answer now.The vet thinks Boo is too young to have anything seriously wrong,but I don't agree. Thanks for all your input, it makes me more certain that I am doing the right thing for Boo & for my own peace of mind. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

were the triglycerides over 500? Hyperlipidemia is the case if so. If it was a 12 hr fast then that was good - my dex had slightly high triglycerides a month ago on his blood work and he almost died of pancreatitis 2 years ago. Dogs that have high triglycerides are susceptible to pancreatitis as it is high fat naturally in the blood. As your vet about hiperlipidemia if over 500 as ims told me that is the magic number - see below as fish oil may lower it - i like www.nordicnaturals.com but if only slightly elevated I would not supplement. It is rare but fatty acids can trigger pancreatitis and why i choose not to use them with my yorkies as yorkies are prone to pancreatitis. I feel dex got pancreatitis as he had high triglycerides in his blood work on 12 hr fast. 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...306&aid=666

no hypothyroid being tide to it not necessarily as my dex had high triglycerides but his thyroid panel was perfect. If you are going to do the thyroid panel have it sent to jean dodds or michigan state as those are the most accurate. I work with jean dodds and my dee dee is hypothyroid and her t4free was .30 prior year was .78 so it went down that much in one year- vet refused to run it felt he knew better than me so when next blood draw was done i took her to jean and yep sure enough hypothyroid. Normal for a yorkie is 1.0 - do not do tsh test as waste of money per jean as it is only 70% accurate in dogs. The most accurate is t4free but you still need a full panel t4, t4free, t4aa, t3free, t3, t3aa should all be done 6 panel. You need to see the full function of thyroid. 

If you are going to have another blood pull anyway have the cpli and tli add on done to check out the pancreas as well as that is tied to the triglycerides you are seeing as well as fat affects the pancreas 

definitely stick to a low fat diet and treats. STick to veggies for treats. Make sure dog is ideal weight as well and keep lean. 

I read about hyperlipidemia which was a light bulb that went off with my dex and i confirmed it with ims as well that this could have been the main trigger for his pancreas issues - read it in whole dog journal article homemade low fat diets January 2009 edition and you can order on the whole dog journal site. I get this subscription, animal wellness, and some vet ones as well to educate myself so i think every dog owner should get whole dog journal and animal wellness as they have excellent info in them. An article in animal wellness helped me pin point dex having ibd in small intestines since vomitting and never diarhea and concurred with ims as well as the article was written by a dvm out of plano texas and i am on his yahoo group as well as another vet yahoo group to educate myself. His name is shawn messonier and he has written many books such as allergy solution for dogs which is excellent in explaining allergies. I have found if you have dogs with health issues you really need to educate yourself to be their best advocate and follow your gut as i did with dd hypothyroid and glad i did as hypothyroid if thyroid gets low enough they can get seizures so cover all your basis i say.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

there is your answer - he had pancreatitis so this could be why he got it like my dexter who has high triglycerides  if below 500 the ims said nothing to worry about if on lowfat diet. Dex is on 8% fat diet now and doing well for 2 years now. He also has ibd as well as he cannot tolerate white potato. So being on 8% fat diet he still had high triglycerides so this tells you how prone he is naturally by having high fat in his blood already on 12 hr fast 


QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 11 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760765


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 11 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760746





> Had I not insisted on testing for Zoe when my vet and his ENTIRE staff was insisting that she was fine, she may not be here today. I'm a firm believer in early detection and going with your mommy instincts. You know Boo better than anyone. Don't feel silly at all. You're a great mommy! :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Crystal, I'm glad you insisted on testing for Zoe too. Mommy instints can't be ignored.


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 11 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760750


> Hmmm, in thinking more about this... Did they send the thyroid test out? It's been many years but back then when I was dealing with Rosebud's problems I recall that the test took a few days and was sent to an outside lab.
> 
> I am assuming that Boo has a weight problem, too, since you mention the low-fat diet?? If so, of course, that is a sign of hypothyroidism too.
> 
> ...


Sher, I'm not an expert on how bloodtesting works. But the vet did the bloodwork on Wed. & said he would call me when he got the results on Fri. so I assume it was done outside his practice. As far as I know, he doesn't have the capability for doing the labwork on a complete blood chem.
Boo is a slight chub, but he's in a normal weight range for his size.He's just at the high end of his weight range,according to the vet.He weighs 12 lbs, he should weigh no more than 12 lbs & no less than 11lbs.or slightly below. He is on a lowfat diet because he had pancreatitis 2 yrs ago but he has remained at the same exact weight even though I feed him less than the recommended amt. He has plenty of energy,I call him my energizerbunny. He's always been ready for some action.I've always wondered why he didn't lose weight,maybe I will find an answer now.The vet thinks Boo is too young to have anything seriously wrong,but I don't agree. Thanks for all your input, it makes me more certain that I am doing the right thing for Boo & for my own peace of mind. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If all your vet sent was a T4 to the lab, that is not a complete picture of thyroid function. I would send a diagnostic panel to MSU's Animal Health Diagnostics Lab. 

The urinary changes could be as simple as a UTI. Definitely get that checked out.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

100% agree with jackie as do not think the urine is tied to the triglycerides at all -- do you use probiotics as that helps keep bacteria infections down in humans and dogs 

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 11 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760788


> If all your vet sent was a T4 to the lab, that is not a complete picture of thyroid function. I would send a diagnostic panel to MSU's Animal Health Diagnostics Lab.
> 
> The urinary changes could be as simple as a UTI. Definitely get that checked out.[/B]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 11 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760774


> were the triglycerides over 500? Hyperlipidemia is the case if so. If it was a 12 hr fast then that was good - my dex had slightly high triglycerides a month ago on his blood work and he almost died of pancreatitis 2 years ago. Dogs that have high triglycerides are susceptible to pancreatitis as it is high fat naturally in the blood. As your vet about hiperlipidemia if over 500 as ims told me that is the magic number - see below as fish oil may lower it - i like www.nordicnaturals.com but if only slightly elevated I would not supplement. It is rare but fatty acids can trigger pancreatitis and why i choose not to use them with my yorkies as yorkies are prone to pancreatitis. I feel dex got pancreatitis as he had high triglycerides in his blood work on 12 hr fast.
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...306&aid=666
> 
> ...


The vet didn't say how high, he just said higher than normal. I am going to get a copy of the test results Mon. when I take Boo back in. That's interesting info. I know that in humans, they can have a genetic tendency to have high colesterol & triglycerides that have to be lowered by diet & meds. because of health issues like heart & coronary desease. I will ask about the more intensive thyroid testing. It's very hard for me to grasp.


QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 11 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760779


> there is your answer - he had pancreatitis so this could be why he got it like my dexter who has high triglycerides  if below 500 the ims said nothing to worry about if on lowfat diet. Dex is on 8% fat diet now and doing well for 2 years now. He also has ibd as well as he cannot tolerate white potato. So being on 8% fat diet he still had high triglycerides so this tells you how prone he is naturally by having high fat in his blood already on 12 hr fast
> 
> 
> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 11 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760765





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 11 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760746





> Had I not insisted on testing for Zoe when my vet and his ENTIRE staff was insisting that she was fine, she may not be here today. I'm a firm believer in early detection and going with your mommy instincts. You know Boo better than anyone. Don't feel silly at all. You're a great mommy! :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Crystal, I'm glad you insisted on testing for Zoe too. Mommy instints can't be ignored.


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 11 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760750


> Hmmm, in thinking more about this... Did they send the thyroid test out? It's been many years but back then when I was dealing with Rosebud's problems I recall that the test took a few days and was sent to an outside lab.
> 
> I am assuming that Boo has a weight problem, too, since you mention the low-fat diet?? If so, of course, that is a sign of hypothyroidism too.
> 
> ...


Sher, I'm not an expert on how bloodtesting works. But the vet did the bloodwork on Wed. & said he would call me when he got the results on Fri. so I assume it was done outside his practice. As far as I know, he doesn't have the capability for doing the labwork on a complete blood chem.
Boo is a slight chub, but he's in a normal weight range for his size.He's just at the high end of his weight range,according to the vet.He weighs 12 lbs, he should weigh no more than 12 lbs & no less than 11lbs.or slightly below. He is on a lowfat diet because he had pancreatitis 2 yrs ago but he has remained at the same exact weight even though I feed him less than the recommended amt. He has plenty of energy,I call him my energizerbunny. He's always been ready for some action.I've always wondered why he didn't lose weight,maybe I will find an answer now.The vet thinks Boo is too young to have anything seriously wrong,but I don't agree. Thanks for all your input, it makes me more certain that I am doing the right thing for Boo & for my own peace of mind. :grouphug: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Boo had Pancreatitis 2 yrs ago & we could never figure out why. He has never been allowed to have table food & it was really scary that we didn't know what caused it. We ended up thinking he may have gotten into the garbage, but was never really sure. So, the vets said to keep him on the lower fat dogfood. I feed him a mix of regular NB 10% fat & reduced calorie NB 6% & his treats are mostly raw baby carrots & saltfree greenbeens. I will discontinue the bullysticks,maybe they aren't as fatless as they are claiming to be. And maybe the higher than normal triclyerides is exactly what caused Boo to have the Pancreatitis. Makes sense now. I hunted & hunted for a reason, but could never find a reasonable explanation. Like I said, he wasn't eating fatty foods,just healthy dogfood,treats & veggies. The exact same thing that Hannah eats. I will read up on the hyperlipidemia & talk to my vet about it. Thanks for all the info, you're a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 11 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760788


> If all your vet sent was a T4 to the lab, that is not a complete picture of thyroid function. I would send a diagnostic panel to MSU's Animal Health Diagnostics Lab.
> 
> The urinary changes could be as simple as a UTI. Definitely get that checked out.[/B]


HMMMMM, I never thought of a UTI. :huh: I guess with no other symptoms, it just never occured to me. Good point,I will be sure to get the urine sample.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i know dex was so sick he almost died and he ate the same things as demi and dd so i was always baffled myself so when i read this it was like ah hah that has to be the reason as dd and demi do not have high triglycerides and he is on such a low fat diet now thought it odd he had high triglycerides. I definitely think it is tied to the pancreatitis and especially since your dog has the same situation and ours are both 2 years from disease it really confirms it for me  Dex does have ibd as well which can trigger the pancreas but now leaning towards the triglyceride issue. The bully sticks are not suppose to be fattening and mine use to love them but stopped everything when he got sick. I do give him baked organic chicken from costco and i cook a chicken breast every 3 days and cut up in small pieces as it is safe and they love it. The bully sticks always felt greasy to me so made me think they were high in fat. Plus read if smoked bad for them and they sometime use formaldehyde on them so that turned me off as well. 


QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 11 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760801


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 11 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760774





> were the triglycerides over 500? Hyperlipidemia is the case if so. If it was a 12 hr fast then that was good - my dex had slightly high triglycerides a month ago on his blood work and he almost died of pancreatitis 2 years ago. Dogs that have high triglycerides are susceptible to pancreatitis as it is high fat naturally in the blood. As your vet about hiperlipidemia if over 500 as ims told me that is the magic number - see below as fish oil may lower it - i like www.nordicnaturals.com but if only slightly elevated I would not supplement. It is rare but fatty acids can trigger pancreatitis and why i choose not to use them with my yorkies as yorkies are prone to pancreatitis. I feel dex got pancreatitis as he had high triglycerides in his blood work on 12 hr fast.
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...306&aid=666
> 
> ...


The vet didn't say how high, he just said higher than normal. I am going to get a copy of the test results Mon. when I take Boo back in. That's interesting info. I know that in humans, they can have a genetic tendency to have high colesterol & triglycerides that have to be lowered by diet & meds. because of health issues like heart & coronary desease. I will ask about the more intensive thyroid testing. It's very hard for me to grasp.


QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 11 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760779


> there is your answer - he had pancreatitis so this could be why he got it like my dexter who has high triglycerides  if below 500 the ims said nothing to worry about if on lowfat diet. Dex is on 8% fat diet now and doing well for 2 years now. He also has ibd as well as he cannot tolerate white potato. So being on 8% fat diet he still had high triglycerides so this tells you how prone he is naturally by having high fat in his blood already on 12 hr fast
> 
> 
> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 11 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760765





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 11 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760746





> Had I not insisted on testing for Zoe when my vet and his ENTIRE staff was insisting that she was fine, she may not be here today. I'm a firm believer in early detection and going with your mommy instincts. You know Boo better than anyone. Don't feel silly at all. You're a great mommy! :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Crystal, I'm glad you insisted on testing for Zoe too. Mommy instints can't be ignored.


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 11 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760750


> Hmmm, in thinking more about this... Did they send the thyroid test out? It's been many years but back then when I was dealing with Rosebud's problems I recall that the test took a few days and was sent to an outside lab.
> 
> I am assuming that Boo has a weight problem, too, since you mention the low-fat diet?? If so, of course, that is a sign of hypothyroidism too.
> 
> ...


Sher, I'm not an expert on how bloodtesting works. But the vet did the bloodwork on Wed. & said he would call me when he got the results on Fri. so I assume it was done outside his practice. As far as I know, he doesn't have the capability for doing the labwork on a complete blood chem.
Boo is a slight chub, but he's in a normal weight range for his size.He's just at the high end of his weight range,according to the vet.He weighs 12 lbs, he should weigh no more than 12 lbs & no less than 11lbs.or slightly below. He is on a lowfat diet because he had pancreatitis 2 yrs ago but he has remained at the same exact weight even though I feed him less than the recommended amt. He has plenty of energy,I call him my energizerbunny. He's always been ready for some action.I've always wondered why he didn't lose weight,maybe I will find an answer now.The vet thinks Boo is too young to have anything seriously wrong,but I don't agree. Thanks for all your input, it makes me more certain that I am doing the right thing for Boo & for my own peace of mind. :grouphug: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Boo had Pancreatitis 2 yrs ago & we could never figure out why. He has never been allowed to have table food & it was really scary that we didn't know what caused it. We ended up thinking he may have gotten into the garbage, but was never really sure. So, the vets said to keep him on the lower fat dogfood. I feed him a mix of regular NB 10% fat & reduced calorie NB 6% & his treats are mostly raw baby carrots & saltfree greenbeens. I will discontinue the bullysticks,maybe they aren't as fatless as they are claiming to be. And maybe the higher than normal triclyerides is exactly what caused Boo to have the Pancreatitis. Makes sense now. I hunted & hunted for a reason, but could never find a reasonable explanation. Like I said, he wasn't eating fatty foods,just healthy dogfood,treats & veggies. The exact same thing that Hannah eats. I will read up on the hyperlipidemia & talk to my vet about it. Thanks for all the info, you're a wealth of knowledge.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yes get the blood work and let us know . I pulled dex and his was 394 and normal range is 29-291 -- if the cholesterol is fine it is more related to pancreas issue. Dex is fine on cholesterol 199 and normal is 92-324. 

i just checked when he first got pancreatitis what his triglycerides were 6/2006 so almost 3 years since his illness now and the number was 1152 and high normal is 291 so yep it was definitely really high. Then what was odd is 5 days later when he was all fine it was down to 88 but his amylase and lipase were 8287 amylase and lipase was 3021 so this is why i do not believe amylase and lipase are accurate for determining pancreatitis as when he was fine it was this high and when he was so sick it was 1086 and 816 so the triglycerides were really telling the story of what was really going on  

Hope this helps


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When we got Quincy he was on the Evo ( grainless food) and I kept him on it. A couple months after being here he was due for his dental so I wanted full panel done and also requested the full 6-test Thyroid.
Several things on his blood work came back as off.. some considerably so including his triclycerides which were very high. ( Cholesterol was fine). Vet wanted to know what I was feeding and said no to the Evo... put him on Naddie's diet because The EVO was way too high fat for him.
his thyroid also shoed the t-3 or free t-3 was off ( can't recall which it was and the report stated that he was not hypothyroid at that time but at high risk so he was to be closely monitored.
I switched to Naddie's food and 8 months later... another panel done... as well as repeat of the thyroid. All came back into perfect range. ( BTW thyroid was sent to University of Michican.)

What I must warn... We discovered that Quincy had developed a couple of fatty deposits in his eyes .. he has to be on a very strict low fat diet. We can't get rid of the deposits already there but we have to all we can to prevent any more from forming. At first when the vet mentioned them I couldn't see them at first, even when she was trying to point them out to me.... then sure enough I spotted what she was speaking of.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending love and prayers for you both.
Please let us know when you know :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Have they checked for diabetes? The excessive drinking and having accidents makes me think it at least be checked. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

(i know dex was so sick he almost died and he ate the same things as demi and dd so i was always baffled myself so when i read this it was like ah hah that has to be the reason as dd and demi do not have high triglycerides and he is on such a low fat diet now thought it odd he had high triglycerides. I definitely think it is tied to the pancreatitis and especially since your dog has the same situation and ours are both 2 years from disease it really confirms it for me  Dex does have ibd as well which can trigger the pancreas but now leaning towards the triglyceride issue. The bully sticks are not suppose to be fattening and mine use to love them but stopped everything when he got sick. I do give him baked organic chicken from costco and i cook a chicken breast every 3 days and cut up in small pieces as it is safe and they love it. The bully sticks always felt greasy to me so made me think they were high in fat. Plus read if smoked bad for them and they sometime use formaldehyde on them so that turned me off as well.) 

Pancreatitis can be deadly, I was scared also that Boo would die,so I know how frightened you were for Dex. I'm with you on the triclyceride connection. Dex & Boo have higher than normal values & both have had pancreatitis with no known cause. Both are on lowfat diet & still have higher than normal triclycerides. When I was doing my research I did find a few articles on dogs that had Pancreatitis with no known cause, all were put on lowfat diets for life. I hope that with other tests & ruling out other things, Boo will just need to stay on his diet & I can deal with the tricylerides as long as that causes no other problems.








QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 11 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760815


> yes get the blood work and let us know . I pulled dex and his was 394 and normal range is 29-291 -- if the cholesterol is fine it is more related to pancreas issue. Dex is fine on cholesterol 199 and normal is 92-324.
> 
> i just checked when he first got pancreatitis what his triglycerides were 6/2006 so almost 3 years since his illness now and the number was 1152 and high normal is 291 so yep it was definitely really high. Then what was odd is 5 days later when he was all fine it was down to 88 but his amylase and lipase were 8287 amylase and lipase was 3021 so this is why i do not believe amylase and lipase are accurate for determining pancreatitis as when he was fine it was this high and when he was so sick it was 1086 and 816 so the triglycerides were really telling the story of what was really going on
> 
> Hope this helps [/B]


I'll post what his level is when I get a copy.Boos cholesterol is normal too, according to the vet.


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 11 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760860


> When we got Quincy he was on the Evo ( grainless food) and I kept him on it. A couple months after being here he was due for his dental so I wanted full panel done and also requested the full 6-test Thyroid.
> Several things on his blood work came back as off.. some considerably so including his triclycerides which were very high. ( Cholesterol was fine). Vet wanted to know what I was feeding and said no to the Evo... put him on Naddie's diet because The EVO was way too high fat for him.
> his thyroid also shoed the t-3 or free t-3 was off ( can't recall which it was and the report stated that he was not hypothyroid at that time but at high risk so he was to be closely monitored.
> I switched to Naddie's food and 8 months later... another panel done... as well as repeat of the thyroid. All came back into perfect range. ( BTW thyroid was sent to University of Michican.)
> ...


I wish I could switch to a lower fat food but he's mostly already on it. I'm going to switch him entirely on it starting tonight. The NB he is on is only 6% fat, the regular I gave him is only 10% fat. The vet did say we could test it again in 6 mths,& I will, but I need to find out first if there is anything else going on. Maybe not, maybe it's just a genectic thing with Boo, but I need to know for sure. Boo & Hannah are supposed to get a dental too, that's the reason I insisted on a full blood panel. The vet checked his eyes, he didn't say anything about fat deposits. But I will be sure to remind him of that next time. Thanks for that info.


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 11 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760915


> Sending love and prayers for you both.
> Please let us know when you know :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Andrea, we appreciate that. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Apr 11 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760931


> Have they checked for diabetes? The excessive drinking and having accidents makes me think it at least be checked. Hope he feels better soon.[/B]


Boo's fasting blood sugar was normal, according to the bloodwork. I'm taking a urine sample in Mon. to be checked. The vet is saying he isn't diabetic though. I first started noticing the excessive drinking after I started giving the fluffs bullysticks to chew on. That's also when he started peeing on Hannahs pads & then having accidents. Too many variables to pinpoint any one thing out as the cause. The bullysticks are now a no-no though.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Much love to you and Boo that he is just fine. Please keep us updated, Sue.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

dex had some goopy eye and i took him to an opthamologist as i do not trust vets so usually go right to a specialists with mine after dex's incident and she did a thorough exam of his eyes and said she could not even see any signs that he had ever had pancreatitis so now i know what she was looking for was the fatty deposits so that makes sense as at the time i thought it odd she made that comment. His tear test was perfect and she said eyes are perfectly normal and all is good just a little allergies going on so i was relieved as dry eye runs in yorkies and is very painful like sand in eye and my friend freaked me out when i told her he had goopy eye alot more than my other two so she told me to go to opthamologist directly. The optho was awesome she was so thorough even had me look into eyes and explained tear staining etc thoroughly . She spent an hour with us going over eyes so it was worth the 160.00 to make sure he was ok and i went to the best. She said she would never have to see dex again so that was great  Now i wish i took my dd to orthopedic instead of vet for leg ughhhh i should know better but i let my guard down on that one  I learn alot from these 3 fur babies




QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 11 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760942


> (i know dex was so sick he almost died and he ate the same things as demi and dd so i was always baffled myself so when i read this it was like ah hah that has to be the reason as dd and demi do not have high triglycerides and he is on such a low fat diet now thought it odd he had high triglycerides. I definitely think it is tied to the pancreatitis and especially since your dog has the same situation and ours are both 2 years from disease it really confirms it for me  Dex does have ibd as well which can trigger the pancreas but now leaning towards the triglyceride issue. The bully sticks are not suppose to be fattening and mine use to love them but stopped everything when he got sick. I do give him baked organic chicken from costco and i cook a chicken breast every 3 days and cut up in small pieces as it is safe and they love it. The bully sticks always felt greasy to me so made me think they were high in fat. Plus read if smoked bad for them and they sometime use formaldehyde on them so that turned me off as well.)
> 
> Pancreatitis can be deadly, I was scared also that Boo would die,so I know how frightened you were for Dex. I'm with you on the triclyceride connection. Dex & Boo have higher than normal values & both have had pancreatitis with no known cause. Both are on lowfat diet & still have higher than normal triclycerides. When I was doing my research I did find a few articles on dogs that had Pancreatitis with no known cause, all were put on lowfat diets for life. I hope that with other tests & ruling out other things, Boo will just need to stay on his diet & I can deal with the tricylerides as long as that causes no other problems.
> 
> ...





> yes get the blood work and let us know . I pulled dex and his was 394 and normal range is 29-291 -- if the cholesterol is fine it is more related to pancreas issue. Dex is fine on cholesterol 199 and normal is 92-324.
> 
> i just checked when he first got pancreatitis what his triglycerides were 6/2006 so almost 3 years since his illness now and the number was 1152 and high normal is 291 so yep it was definitely really high. Then what was odd is 5 days later when he was all fine it was down to 88 but his amylase and lipase were 8287 amylase and lipase was 3021 so this is why i do not believe amylase and lipase are accurate for determining pancreatitis as when he was fine it was this high and when he was so sick it was 1086 and 816 so the triglycerides were really telling the story of what was really going on
> 
> Hope this helps [/B]


I'll post what his level is when I get a copy.Boos cholesterol is normal too, according to the vet.


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 11 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760860


> When we got Quincy he was on the Evo ( grainless food) and I kept him on it. A couple months after being here he was due for his dental so I wanted full panel done and also requested the full 6-test Thyroid.
> Several things on his blood work came back as off.. some considerably so including his triclycerides which were very high. ( Cholesterol was fine). Vet wanted to know what I was feeding and said no to the Evo... put him on Naddie's diet because The EVO was way too high fat for him.
> his thyroid also shoed the t-3 or free t-3 was off ( can't recall which it was and the report stated that he was not hypothyroid at that time but at high risk so he was to be closely monitored.
> I switched to Naddie's food and 8 months later... another panel done... as well as repeat of the thyroid. All came back into perfect range. ( BTW thyroid was sent to University of Michican.)
> ...


I wish I could switch to a lower fat food but he's mostly already on it. I'm going to switch him entirely on it starting tonight. The NB he is on is only 6% fat, the regular I gave him is only 10% fat. The vet did say we could test it again in 6 mths,& I will, but I need to find out first if there is anything else going on. Maybe not, maybe it's just a genectic thing with Boo, but I need to know for sure. Boo & Hannah are supposed to get a dental too, that's the reason I insisted on a full blood panel. The vet checked his eyes, he didn't say anything about fat deposits. But I will be sure to remind him of that next time. Thanks for that info.


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 11 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760915


> Sending love and prayers for you both.
> Please let us know when you know :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Andrea, we appreciate that. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

They can get diabetes from getting pancreatitis over and over but i think his glucose would be high for diabetes. Dex was 76 so low normal so we are ok. This is why it is so important that they do not get it over and over as epi and diabetes can be side effects if you do not get pancreatitis under control and stick to low fat diet as once they have pancreatitis it is very easy for them to get it again sadly and they can die from it. The yorkie before dex 2 weeks prior died the specialty hospital time and dex relapsed due to hill's i/d food which i hate now so never give to pancreatic dog and a girl on my yorkie group fed it to her pancreatic dog for one week and boom back in the hospital pancreatitis  i was so upset she missed my post saying never give that food and most vets do as it is on the list for pancreatitis  this made my dex relapse and get much worse so they did a plasma transfusion on him which saved his life as they did not think he was going to make it  so we went more aggressive as i did not want to lose him - he was only two and i knew he was a fighter but it scared me straight with mine and that is the main reason i joined all these dog groups to learn and help others in what i had experienced as it was tough going it all alone  


QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 11 2009, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760945


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Apr 11 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760931





> Have they checked for diabetes? The excessive drinking and having accidents makes me think it at least be checked. Hope he feels better soon.[/B]


Boo's fasting blood sugar was normal, according to the bloodwork. I'm taking a urine sample in Mon. to be checked. The vet is saying he isn't diabetic though. I first started noticing the excessive drinking after I started giving the fluffs bullysticks to chew on. That's also when he started peeing on Hannahs pads & then having accidents. Too many variables to pinpoint any one thing out as the cause. The bullysticks are now a no-no though.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I really can't add anything except go with your gut feeling. No your not being silly, your being a good mommy. Please let us know when Boo's tests come back and the results. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just wanted to update & let you all know that I canceled the tests. I talked with Jaimie & she didn't think it was needed. I just decided not to put Boo through the stress of an all day test with nothing else to go on. I did take a urine sample in & waited while it was tested. It was perfect, no problems at all. The vet said the higher triclyerides(374) may just be normal for Boo & not to worry about it. I did get copies of all his bloodtest results & everything else is perfectly within normal range. So I'm taking my vets advice & Jaimies & will assume that Boo is normal for Boo & healthy. He looks healthy, nice glossy hair,bright eyes, energetic & happy, good appetite, no vomiting, normal poops,& within his normal weight range & holding. I will be sure to get a whole thyroid panel for both Boo & Hannah on the next blood draw though. The vet only did the T4 & Boo is 1.6 & Hannah a 1.0 Thanks for the concern for Boo,we appreciate it. I think he's fine, I may not make it though.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hooray for Boo!! :dancing banana: I'm glad it's nothing to worry about, and that Boo is one healthy boy!

You must've been one worried mama, though. I think it's fair to say that you deserve a spa day! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 13 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761824


> Hooray for Boo!! :dancing banana: I'm glad it's nothing to worry about, and that Boo is one healthy boy!
> 
> You must've been one worried mama, though. I think it's fair to say that you deserve a spa day! :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks, I could surely use a spa day.


----------

